# Recording Software



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I've recently started trying be a little more serious about doing some home recording.
I currently have a MAudio Fast Track C400 into a Windows 7 Machine.
The C400 came with ProTools SE which is okay for bare bones stuff, but surprisingly I'm already finding it kind of limiting. From not much support/info out there on SE, to limited loops (drums mostly) included, no timing change options, no 3rd party plugin support, etc.
I did try Reaper for a while, but found it a little to un-intuitive for me, whereas ProTools was quite straight forward. It was also frustrating having to outsource every instrument and loop I would want.

What is a reasonable option for someone trying to create reasonable recordings at home, without breaking the bank?
I would really like to score a copy of ProTools MP9, as my hardware is compatible, but the software is no longer available, though the feature set seems like exactly what I need.
The current mid level ProTools is $600 right off the bat, which is definitely more than I want to put into it now.
Also I don't want to have to upgrade my system, it's a AMD Phenom 3.4Ghz Dual Core with 6GB Ram, which should be enough for what I want to do.

Does anyone have some good alternatives to ProTools that are reasonably priced, like I said I would like to have most of what I need (loops, instruments) in one package.
Or if anyone knows of where to find the old MP9 software for sale.

Thanks.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

When I first started home recording about 7 years ago, I was on Sonar Studio. I really liked it, but I had to upgrade my computer and interface to get more serious, did some homework and found Presonus Studio One Producer the one that I felt can get it all done at a really good price. Presonus had a deal going on last summer where if you bought the AudioBox 44VSL interface, you get the upgrade from Studio to Producer for free!! Great deal! 

Studio One definitely does alot and you don't have to invest in plugins unless you want to start getting super fancy. Its pretty easy to use, but there was a learning curve going from Sonar to Studio One. 

Download the demo and give it a shot.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

They have a 50% deal going on until August 31st! Good deal.

https://studioone.presonus.com/shop/buy-studio-one-producer/

Better deal at Sweet Water!

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/S1Prod2Bx


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm downloading the demo now, I'll have to make up my mind before the end of August I guess.
That is a pretty good deal.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I have Propellerhead Reason and Record, which I bought a few years back. They are amazingly powerful tools! I haven't been recording for a little while and it looks like Record is now discontinued and instead incorporated into Reason and a new amalgamation of the two called Reason Essentials. In any case, I highly recommend them. They have good support and the software does anything you would want. I'd go for the cheaper Reason Essentials, which you can later upgrade into the full thing if you choose.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I think if you hunt around a bit you'll find Pro Tools MP9 is still available from some retailers or perhaps used on CL / Kijiji.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B0051AMMVY

Two reasons why I would recommend staying with Pro Tools.

1. It sounds like you're already familiar with the software and you could continue recording without interrupting your workflow to learn new software.

2. As PT has become industry standard, if you ever reach a point where you want to record drums in a bigger studio or have someone else mix your tracks it's dead easy to share compatible files.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How about checking out Reaper. You can try the full version for free and is $60 if you decide to buy it. It's very intuitive. I've been using it to record our band rehearsals with the Tascam us1641. I record 8 tracks, 4 for the drums (2 OH, snare and kick), bass, keyboard, guitar and vocals. It's easy to use and has very little footprint.

http://www.cockos.com/reaper/


----------

